# How to change an IMAX lightbulb



## derekleffew (Apr 9, 2015)

http://digg.com/video/how-many-projectionists-does-it-take-to-change-an-imax-lightbulb

Not all that different from changing a Super Trouper lamp, really. From 1975-2001, Cedar Point--_The Amazement Park_ in Sandusky Ohio featured the fourth IMAX projector ever built.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 9, 2015)

While it hadn't been used for IMAX in years, that theater was actually just torn down this past year. It was a sad day for many visitors and past employees.


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2015)

josh88 said:


> While it hadn't been used for IMAX in years, that theater was actually just torn down this past year. It was a sad day for many visitors and past employees.


Was it one of the 70mm film type? Sad to see old stuff go.
As for the video, I find myself holding my breath just watching the video! Never dealt with the water cooled lamps. Must be nerve wracking to be wrenching on those cooling adapters.


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2015)

josh88 said:


> While it hadn't been used for IMAX in years, that theater was actually just torn down this past year. It was a sad day for many visitors and past employees.



Was it one of the 70mm film type? Sad to see old stuff go.
As for the video, I find myself holding my breath just watching the video! Never dealt with the water cooled lamps. Must be nerve wracking to be wrenching on those cooling adapters.

***OK, not sure why this double posted. Don't see a delete, so Dave, would you be so kind  ***


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 9, 2015)

josh88 said:


> that theater was actually just torn down this past year


Must have been quite recently; it's still on Google Earth; announced Nov. 2014. Sad indeed. Also sad, the Google says that Marge died this past February.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm waiting for the work call that will be coming up shortly to replace our IMAX lamp.


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> http://digg.com/video/how-many-projectionists-does-it-take-to-change-an-imax-lightbulb
> 
> Not all that different from changing a Super Trouper lamp, really. From 1975-2001, Cedar Point--_The Amazement Park_ in Sandusky Ohio featured the fourth IMAX projector ever built.



The page it directs to says it's at the Hackworth IMAX Dome Theater inside San Jose's Tech Museum, so I did a google and it's still in operation. No way to know if it is still the analog system shown.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 9, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> Must have been quite recently; it's still on Google Earth; announced Nov. 2014. Sad indeed. Also sad, the Google says that Marge died this past February.



Yeah, that came as a shock to me. I had emailed her for the first time in over a year a couple of weeks prior and got a reply back. She had been in poor health for awhile now but it was still kind of a shock as it seemed as though she was getting better judging from what others said. It's been a rough year for Live E over there.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 9, 2015)

JD said:


> Was it one of the 70mm film type? Sad to see old stuff go.
> As for the video, I find myself holding my breath just watching the video! Never dealt with the water cooled lamps. Must be nerve wracking to be wrenching on those cooling adapters.



Yeah changing the lamp in a super trooper is bad enough, I couldn't imagine cranking a wrench on one.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 9, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> Must have been quite recently; it's still on Google Earth; announced Nov. 2014. Sad indeed. Also sad, the Google says that Marge died this past February.


It was this winter, maybe december or january, don't remember for sure.

JD said:


> Was it one of the 70mm film type? Sad to see old stuff go.


Not sure, I think it "went" awhile ago. That theatre's been used for an ice show and performance space since they stopped the IMAX


----------

